
How to Always Win at Dots and Boxes (2015) [video] - fogus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KboGyIilP6k
======
farnasirim
I won a dots and box bot competition years ago with this:
[https://github.com/farnasirim/dots-and-lines-
box](https://github.com/farnasirim/dots-and-lines-box). You can try it out in
the terminal as easy as `g++ decision.cpp && ./a.out` and try the technique in
the video in a 4x4 instance of the game against the bot. It plays fine in
general, but I had not heard about the trick for the 4x4 case (outlined in the
video) back then, so it doesn't support it.

------
te
While I had no name recognition of this brilliant theorist, turns out he is
the same guy that wrote Winning Ways for Your Mathematical Plays
(recommended). Also found this sad news:
[https://news.berkeley.edu/2019/04/18/elwyn-berlekamp-game-
th...](https://news.berkeley.edu/2019/04/18/elwyn-berlekamp-game-theorist-and-
coding-pioneer-dies-at-78/)

------
herodotus
Elwyn Berlekamp wikipedia entry:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwyn_Berlekamp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwyn_Berlekamp)
He died in April this year.

